# 2008 Dodge Charger V6 3.5L Engine Overheating



## theads (Mar 13, 2015)

I am working on a 2008 Dodge Charger V6 3.5L Engine that is Overheating. All the basic trouble shooting procedures have failed to uncover the overheating issue including a block dye test. After testing the Compression, thermostat, radiator cap and the coolant that this engine uses , it still overheats. My only answer that I can think of is the water pump doing its job in flowing the coolant? Or there may be a blockage in the engine's coolant system? My experience in dealing with coolant issues with Chrysler engines is short, but I have been able to solve overheating problems. Note: the engine head gasket has been changed, heads resurfaced and polished, timing belt & water pump changed and yet still an overheating issue. Who has had this issue and resolved the problem? Help in this area is needed . . ASAP.... Thanks for responses, a concerned Technician.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Clogged block, clogged radiator, bad/defective T stat. If it were mine, I think I would pull the T Stat and run it without one just for a test.

BG


----------

